# 2 tabbt cats



## kellyparkes (Oct 19, 2013)

hi i have 2 tabby cat that 1 need to re home as my circumstances have changed ones 3 and ones 1 both littered trained could any 1 help me to re home them i live in Tipton area in the west Midlands thanks


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

hi, would you be able to give us a little more info, i.e. have they been spayed, vaccinated, are they male or female etc. also do you have some photos as this always helps too. we will do our best to help you but will need to know this info first


----------



## kellyparkes (Oct 19, 2013)

sorry yes there both female mom an daughter have been vaccinated but not spayed an cant put photos up sorry an camera not working


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can you have them spayed before leaving you.?


----------



## kellyparkes (Oct 19, 2013)

no i cant afford to i can barely afford to look after them thats why trying to rehome them


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

is there any chance that either may be pregnant if they haven't been spayed or have they been indoor cats?

also did you realise that the cat protection league will help you with spaying and neutering


----------



## kellyparkes (Oct 19, 2013)

no the 1 year old is indoor cat an the 3 year old has been indoor cat since she had her last litter an yes i tried with the rspca but the still wanted 50 pound an it in Aston in Birmingham an it to far for me to get there as i dont drive


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

kellyparkes said:


> no the 1 year old is indoor cat an the 3 year old has been indoor cat since she had her last litter an yes i tried with the rspca but the still wanted 50 pound an it in Aston in Birmingham an it to far for me to get there as i dont drive


if you wanted to keep them i could help with transport to a vet local to me. they spay for free with a voucher from cats protection league. may be worth looking into if this is what is stopping you from keeping them


----------

